# How to increase the Gti-r turbo Boost



## sr20gt (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi, i just grab my sr20de and sell it and buy a gtir sr20det and install it in my 200sx B14 , i would like to know how to manualy increase the boost of the turbo??
I dont know if its manually or what to do, but i have read that it cames wiht 9 psi of boost and you could have 14, i need to put it en 14.

And i have my front strut bar , but with the intercooler and all the injection of the gti-r i dont know how to install it , or what i could do , beacuause i use my car for racing in www.autodromolosvolcanes.com .
Thanks, and where i could find info of what to do to this engine??
I install it and i really dont know what to do to this engine..

Thanks a lOt.


----------



## 141 (Oct 29, 2003)

what you need is a EVC 

with this you can totally control your boost 



remember to be careful


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

here are some boost controllers


----------

